# Value of public (coffee) demonstrations



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

A couple of the principles that I want to operate under are:


Customer education and;

Providing transparency


Obviously one of the ways that this can be achieved is through public demonstration (not the riotous type







).

What I would like to know is how effective businesses have found this type of marketing.


----------

